# Russian verbs with no gerunds



## lucylinguist

Hello,

I have read/heard rules which seem contradictory, about the present gerund and past gerund in Russian. I will try to explain why I don’t understand, and hopefully somebody can help me (in English if possible)? Thank you!

*Present gerund (also called Imperfective gerund or Imperfective verbal adverb)*
My book ‘Oxford Russian Grammar & Verbs’ says that many common verbs have no [present] gerunds: all verbs in -чь, also бежать, есть, ехать, ждать, писать, хотеть, etc. You must use synonyms instead (e.g. "Желая…" (Desiring...) can carry the meaning "Wanting...")
BUT: my book ‘Barron’s 501 Russian verbs’, _does_ give present gerunds for most of these verbs! - есть→*евши */ ехать→*ехав* / ждать→*ждавши* / писать→*писав* / хотеть→*хотев –* so I _suppose _that it would be correct to say: "*Хотев *играть в шахматы, он…" ("Wanting to play chess, he…") ? - i.e. as well as the synonym "Желая играть в шахматы, он…" ("Desiring to play chess, he...").
If this is not correct, then when/how would you actually use *хотев *?
AND: I have even been told that you can say: "*Хотя *играть в шахматы, ..." ("Wanting to play chess, ...") - but this form is not in my verb table!! (I do know хотя as a particule derived from хоть "were it only..." or as a conjunction "although", but these are different meanings.)

*Past gerund (also called Perfective gerund or Perfective verbal adverb):*
My book ‘Ruslan Russian Grammar’ says that the verbs with no past gerund include смочь. You must use synonyms instead (e.g. "Сумев…" (Having had the ability to...) can carry the meaning "Having been able to...").
BUT: my book ‘Barron’s 501 Russian verbs’, _does_ give a past gerund for смочь! →*смогши* – and even this example sentence: Не *смогши* вытерпеть, он выразил свои мысли = Unable to be patient, he expressed his thoughts. [literally: Having been unable to – this first part is past/finished because he then does express himself.]
This concurs with my ‘Oxford Russian Grammar & Verbs’ which simply says that verbs in -чь form the perfective gerund by adding -ши to the masculine past tense. (No mention is made of any exceptions).
So is the Ruslan book wrong about смочь (and the unnamed other verbs with no past gerund)?


----------



## lucylinguist

P.S. I have just remembered that - in the *past *gerund only, I think? - there is an *old-fashioned form* (found in poetry/literature, and possibly still used in speech by some members of the older generation), formed e.g. by replacing the end of the perfective infinitive (e.g. -ть) by *-вши* instead of the usual -в.

Example from a poem about a dog, by Evtouchenko:
В стекло* уткнувши* чёрный нос, ... = Having pressed [buried] his black nose against the window pane, ...

So now I'm wondering whether some of the forms above, shown in my verb book, are in fact outdated forms (which exist but are no longer used in modern Russian)? This could explain why my modern grammer books tell me they don't exist, but my verb book shows me that they do...

Edit: not to be confused with _reflexive_ past gerunds, which have -*вшиcь *as their normal past gerund - e.g. "Умывшиcь, она..." (Having washed her face, she...).


----------



## Awwal12

lucylinguist said:


> BUT: my book ‘Barron’s 501 Russian verbs’, _does_ give present gerunds for most of these verbs! - есть→*евши */ ехать→*ехав* / ждать→*ждавши* / писать→*писав* / хотеть→*хотев*


Actually these are PAST gerunds ("adverbial participles" or "verbal adverbs" may be more suitable terms, since these forms have extremely little to do with real gerunds from English or Latin). So the statement from 'Oxford Russian Grammar & Verbs' is basically correct.


lucylinguist said:


> I have even been told that you can say: "*Хотя *играть в шахматы, ..." ("Wanting to play chess, ...") - but this form is not in my verb table!!


Хотя́ is generally avoided since it coincides with the conjunction хотя́ ("though", of the same origin), which is inconvenient. I suppose it's the reason why it's absent in dictionaries and its usage is merely occasional.


lucylinguist said:


> I _suppose _that it would be correct to say: "*Хотев *играть в шахматы, он…" ("Wanting to play chess, he…") ? - i.e. as well as the synonym "Желая играть в шахматы, он…"


Theoretically it's so (given the 1st correction, but remembering that in the context of past events both present and past imperfective participles - adverbial or not - may be potentially used). However, I don't think stative verbs like "хоте́ть", "стоя́ть" etc. actually form past adverbial participles - the respective present participles are normally expected in all contexts (past, present or future). That results in the curious fact that formation of _any_ adverbial participles from "хоте́ть" may be avoided whatsoever.


lucylinguist said:


> My book ‘Ruslan Russian Grammar’ says that the verbs with no past gerund include смочь. You must use synonyms instead (e.g. "Сумев…" (Having had the ability to...) can carry the meaning "Having been able to...").
> BUT: my book ‘Barron’s 501 Russian verbs’, _does_ give a past gerund for смочь! →*смогши*


To my native ear it sounds outdated (or possibly dialectal). From the purely morphological perspective it's a valid adverbial participle - except it isn't really used. It's useful to understand that adverbial participles aren't very much used in colloquial language to begin with (art seems to be the main sphere of their usage), which makes the situation rather complicated.


----------



## lucylinguist

Thank you very much Awwal 12 for your quick reply!

Now things are clearer for me regading "хотя" and "смогши".



> I don't think stative verbs like "хоте́ть", "стоя́ть" etc. actually form past adverbial participles - the respective present participles are normally expected in all contexts (past, present or future).


So am I correct in thinking that the present active participle of "хоте́ть" is* "хотя́щий"*, and that I could write for example:
"Я встрети́лась с *хотя́щими *шахмати́стами, что́бы игра́ть с ни́ми" (= I met up with willing chess players [≃chess players who were wanting to], in order to play with them)?
If my attempt is wrong or sounds unnatural, could you please give a better example sentence demonstrating the use of "хотя́щий"?



> Actually these [есть→*евши */ ехать→*ехав* / ждать→*ждавши* / писать→*писав* / хотеть→*хотев*] are PAST gerunds ("adverbial participles" or "verbal adverbs" may be more suitable terms, since these forms have extremely little to do with real gerunds from English or Latin).


This still leaves me a little confused (perhaps I am thinking too much in terms of "present" versus "past"...).
If both are PAST, then would you be kind enough to give example sentences demonstrating the difference in usage between, for example, the Imperfective verbal adverb *писа́в *(which I think of as Present gerund) and the Perfective verbal adverb *написа́в* (which I think of as Past gerund)?

Regarding the more basic verb forms, I do realise of course that a "past particple" exists in both Imperfective and Perfective aspects (писа́л/написа́л), so I can sort of see how two "pasts" are possible...
But with gerund forms, I'm still having trouble getting my head around this. I guess my terminology doesn't help.


----------



## Awwal12

lucylinguist said:


> If both are PAST, then would you be kind enough to give example sentences demonstrating the difference in usage between, for example, the Imperfective verbal adverb *писа́в *(which I think of as Present gerund) and the Perfective verbal adverb *написа́в* (which I think of as Past gerund)?


Basically it's the usual difference between perfective activities (here - ~~"having Ved") and imperfective activities (here - ~"Ving").
1. "Может быть, *писав* этот рассказ, Пушкин думал: жизнь-метель редко бывает так добра, но бывает." - Pushkin was writing _and_ thinking. (Note that the text is from 1919; Ruscorpora contains no more recent instances of "писав"; the last active use of "писавши" in the corpus comes from 1937. It's fair to say these adverbial participles exist only passively in the natives' vocabulary.)
2. Юматов, *написав* рапорт о благосостоянии города, на другой день рано поутру в мундире и при шпаге явился в царскую ставку. - Yumatov had written the report _before_ he visited the headquarters.
If the activity described by the adverbial participle is perfective (i.e. a single event of some kind), it by necessity chronologically precedes the perfective event or the imperfective process described by the main verb.
Note that while logically an imperfective past adverbial participle might also denote the activity which precedes the activity described by the main verb, in reality it isn't used that way; it's used only with past tense main verbs and only to denote a co-occuring activity (if it's used at all to begin with).


----------



## lucylinguist

OK many thanks! I think I see now.

So these forms (есть→*евши */ ехать→*ехав* / ждать→*ждавши* / писать→*писав* / хотеть→*хотев*) do have the same function as other, more common/normal "imperfective verbal adverbs" (~"Ving"), but these particular ones are simply no longer used in modern Russian.

As you say, ‘Oxford Russian Grammar & Verbs’ is basically correct is saying that they don't exist [in _today's_ Russian - but it is nice to know now that they _did_ exist, in case I see them in older texts].
I will just have to remember to disregard them when I come across them in my ‘Barron’s 501 Russian verbs’ (which I feel really ought to give some indication that certain forms are not in current use! instead of featuring them in seemingly contemporary example sentences!!)
Thank goodness for WordReference! 

(And hopefully, the fact that my example sentence with "хотя́щий" has gone uncommented, means that it was acceptable.)


----------



## Awwal12

lucylinguist said:


> "Я встрети́лась с *хотя́щими *шахмати́стами, что́бы игра́ть с ни́ми" (= I met up with willing chess players [≃chess players who were wanting to], in order to play with them)?


1. "Хотя́щий" cannot be used simply in the meaing "willing". It needs an argument ("хотящий чего-л./(с)делать что-л.") or at least that argument must be already mentioned and 100% clear. It cannot be nominalized either (unlike, for example, "жела́ющий", used most typically in plural - "(все́) жела́ющие", ~"everyone who is willing").
2. "Хотя́щий" per se sounds really dated, I wouldn't really expect it anywhere but in religious texts (which are always directly influenced by Church Slavonic to some extent).


----------



## Awwal12

A short overwiew on adverbial participles to summarize everything:
1. imperfective verbs
1a) present adverbial participles: used to describe a co-occuring activity (whenever the main activity happens)
1b) past adverbial participles: sometimes used to describe a co-occuring activity in the past (with past tense main verbs, perfective of imperfective).
2. perfective verbs
2a) present adverbial participles: absent for logical reasons. The morphological model is unused.
2b) past adverbial participles: used to describe an activity (i.e. an event) preceding the activity described by the main verb (whenever it happens, e.g.: "завтра я, доделав работу, пойду гулять"). May also actually describe a *subsequent* activity when the adverbial phrase follows the main verb (in literary texts), e.g. "ваза треснула, разлетевшись на куски"; as a result, with that word order the adverbial participle phrase is often accompanied by additional specifying adverbial phrases (пе́ред э́тим, предвари́тельно; по́сле э́того, от э́того, etc.), which would be otherwise unnecessary.


----------



## Vx123

Awwal12 said:


> 2a) present adverbial participles: absent for logical reasons. The morphological model is unused.


Не уверен.
_Подъезжая к дому, я вспомнил_, что, например, забыл что-то купить.


----------



## Awwal12

Vx123 said:


> Не уверен.
> _Подъезжая к дому, я вспомнил_, что, например, забыл что-то купить.


But подъезжа́ть is an imperfective verb.   Perfective present/future verbal participles would look like *сде́лая, *подъе́хая, *захотя́, but they don't really exist.


----------



## nizzebro

While my knowledge of English is superficial, I guess it is not best idea to say "While I was wanting that, the phone rang", isn't it?

The nucleus of Russian verbs is the aspect opposition (perfective/imperfective) which is based on whether it is an endless loop (no matter, an ongoing process or an iteration of complete scenarios) or or a single certain complete event: certain - and thus single.  In English, the basic opposition seems to be like scaling - you either take inner phases of a process, or a state, and mark these by '-ing', or you operate by large-scale things (scenarios) as marked by the Simple/Perfect - but their iterativity/singularity follows only from the context. Also, time-positioning approaches, as the perfect tenses, have been discarded  in Russian.

   We cannot say "Wanting to play chess, ..." in the adverbial sense, in Russian - no matter, in the Present (*хотя) or in the Past (*хотев). The core aspectual logic anyway turns this 'wanting' into a picture of an infinite ongoing process.   Still, this may work  with imperfective verbs that imply continuous activity ("Крутя на пальце своё йо-йо, ...").

   We cannot even use a modifier (*хотящий) - it still implies a process. I guess the purpose of "Wanting to play chess, ..." is English is topicalization: to give the listener the idea of that desire as a primary environment; actually it means that the person _had_ that desire at that moment - but, again, the aspects in Russian is the core thing; you proceed either from a complete certain scenario  or a infinite process consisting from some inner phases. I would even say that such bookish substitutes as 'желающий/желая' are just attempts of the written language to get around that issue and, maybe, comply to the European manner - while the spoken language has no need in such compressed style.
   With the pefective, it is easier but still depends on the context and the verb; it is fine with a complex, 'embodied' activity as 'закрыв дверь, ..." which may participate in a chain of events. 'Захотев', again, looks to me as an attempt to implement something like the Past Perfect which is not typical to the verbal system and sounds not so natural.
   The perfective aspect is a transition. Some action took place, we are aware of its beginning, its body and its end; and, _some other state, _that is the event's  successor, lasting to the 'now' moment: once the event is complete, we are inside that aftermath state. The narrator may insert another event, prolonging the story - and dividing that gap, that empty frame, into two parts again. But gerunds, especially related to achievements, often break the logic. We can say 'после того, как он смог ...", actually modifying that gap, that time frame;  but we cannot turn that phrase into an adverbial or an adjective: neither looking at it as an attribute of that person would be appropriate (since the action is a transition) or an attribute of an action (since the action is a complete unit in self; only imperfectives can imply interleaving). Here we meet substitutes in  literary  language again: "справившись с этим, он ..." - and I believe these are only some approaches to go around the paradigm. These forms have no usage in everyday speech at all.

It is a mystery to me, why some motion verbs allow adverbial forms (плыть - плывя, лететь - летя) and others not (бегать - ?). Maybe morphology and phonetics is the reason; anyway, this is a problem of the written language only and its approach to combine the speech of masters and slaves.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> We cannot say "Wanting to play chess, ..." in the adverbial sense, in Russian - no matter, in the Present (*хотя) or in the Past (*хотев).


Er. Actually you can, you just have to use another verb ("желая..."). This particular restriction is of purely lexical nature.


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Er. Actually you can, you just have to use another verb ("желая..."). This particular restriction is of purely lexical nature.


I mentioned it (желая) later in my comment; I see this as a workaround of the written language; anyway, sticking to the lexis, the aspectual nature comes to the surface (as further we see намереваясь, имея/вынашивая желание - these are long-term processes). Хотеть is a spontaneous thing.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> Хотеть is a spontaneous thing.


Even in "я всегда хотел..."?


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Even in "я всегда хотел..."?


This is an iterative usage (or habitual, I can't tell them apart on a structural level); but adverbial participles, pragmatically, are mostly bound to certain situations, that is, to the progressive aspect sense; at least it is true for хотеть - I cannot imagine it stretched against a long period of time in a repeated manner as an adverbial. That would imply anyway "at each period of that long time/state/basic_action, I 'was wanting' " - that is, the adverbial part always turns into the progressive aspect. I'm not sure it would be fine to say 'wanting to seduce her, I lived in Paris for 10 years'; in Russian it could be only expressed by "желая" (along with the perfective прожил) and we could react to this case: "если бы хотел - давно соблазнил бы"   In principle, if we use the perfective 'прожил 10 лет' we squeeze it to the event so, from the point of view of informational structure, usage of an adverbial would be okay, but it looks as pragmatics matters.

Btw, a little introduction to Japanese, where you do not say 'I want it' but you say 'in my case, it is desire-inducing' (and, I believe, the Russian construct 'мне хочется' is a relic of this old-time, normal way of thinking), is enough to figure out the perverted nature of the concept of 'want' as a verb. What the heck does it mean - action, state, anything else? Actually it is not an activity at all, but it pretends to be an activity due to a subject-oriented, or more exactly, ego-oriented paradigm. A reflexive state of mind.


----------



## Shadiac

lucylinguist said:


> есть→*евши */ ехать→*ехав* / ждать→*ждавши* / писать→*писав* / хотеть→*хотев*


IMHO, you're playing with some aorist there. The correct tenses today would be finite functions for most of these verbs:
есть -> поев
ехать -> поехав
ждать -> отождав (переждав)
писать -> дописав
хотеть -> захотев (расхотев, еtc)

There is no aorist in the current Russian syntax. Whenever you think a "-ши" could be appropriate for use as a gerund, think that only poetic forms would come out of such a use. Even in Bulgakov's famous ridicule, the use of "гражданин, соврамши" is a highly poetic pseudo-aorist challenge that presumes the gerund is nonsensical in structure.


----------



## Awwal12

Shadiac said:


> The correct tenses today would be finite functions for most of these verbs:
> есть -> поев
> ехать -> поехав
> ждать -> отождав (переждав)
> писать -> дописав
> хотеть -> захотев (расхотев, еtc)


But these are entirely different adverbial participles with different meanings. "Поев" is essentially "after eating", while "евши" is "while eating" (in the past).


----------



## Shadiac

Awwal12 said:


> But these are entirely different adverbial participles with different meanings. "Поев" is essentially "after eating", while "евши" is "while eating" (in the past).


Are you certain "евши" fully exists in current modern Russian speak employ and is not just a poetic tense, much like "едав"? I seldom heard someone say something like "Я, с утра не *евши*, сел ужинать соврешенно голодным", which is typically replaced in modern speak with "Я сел ужинать совершенно голодным, поскольку не *ел* (поел) с утра".


----------



## Awwal12

Shadiac said:


> Are you certain "евши" fully exists in current modern Russian speak employ


Its meaning isn't affected by how actively it is used.
However, there is a couple of notes:
1. when negated, imperfective past adverbial participles normally denote a preceding activity and not a co-occuring one;
2. I found a single instance of using "евши" with a present tense main verb (in Krylov),  which is apparently related to the lack of the present tense adverbial participle. That, however, is highly atypical.


----------



## Shadiac

Я имел в виду, что сегодня в обиходной речи практически никто (кроме сёл и деревень) не употребляет деепричастия с "-ши", например "шедши". В основном люди говорят "идя", даже с отрицанием: "не идя никуда, стоишь на месте".


----------



## Awwal12

Shadiac said:


> Я имел в виду, что сегодня в обиходной речи практически никто (кроме сёл и деревень) не употребляет деепричастия с "-ши", например "шедши".


В обиходной речи вообще никаких деепричастий обычно не употребляют. Конкретно указанные деепричастия присутствуют в пассивном словаре носителей, на что с самого начала было указано.


----------



## nizzebro

Очень интересно бы отследить этапы вытеснения формы -вши из языка.
Я не могу отделаться от мысли, что это связано с идеологическим давлением: негоже мужику - а позднее  "товарищу", употреблять что-либо похожее на перфект, рассуждая о прошлом действии с позиции своего текущего состояния. Это барин может быть "откушавши", а трудовой человек - он или выкопал уже котлован, или нет - то есть только с позиции события или объекта.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> Я не могу отделаться от мысли, что это связано с идеологическим давлением: негоже мужику - а позднее "товарищу", употреблять что-либо похожее на перфект, рассуждая о прошлом действии с позиции своего текущего состояния.


Русский потерял грамматический перфект (с эловыми причастиями) ещё на древнерусской стадии, задолго до появления литературного русского. Какая в _перфектных значениях_ может быть "идеология", понять затрудняюсь. Почему эта "идеология" затрагивает только деепричастия на -вши, но не деепричастия на -в - тоже.


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Почему эта "идеология" затрагивает только деепричастия на -вши, но не деепричастия на -в - тоже.


Потому что "он (есть)/был выпивши" не тот же аспект, что в "он ложится/ложился спать, выпив".
Мы не можем соорудить конструкцию "(есть) -в" - как я понимаю, из-за омофонии с -л при нулевом "есть".
Мне кажется, -вши со связкой работает аналогично перфекту, частично выполняя функцию того утраченного, полноценного (ещё бы знать что-нибудь о употреблении в речи тех, старых форм).
Идеология та, что при этом приобретает значение текущее состояниие субъекта, а не исполненная им конкретика. Так сказать, ближе к человеку становится глагольная форма    В то время как причастие  - чистый модификатор, не соотносящийся с событиями.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> Потому что "он (есть)/был выпивши" не тот же аспект, что в "он ложится/ложился спать, выпив".


А "выпив водки, он ложится спать" и "выпивши водки, он ложится спать" - одно и то же. И?


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> А "выпив водки, он ложится спать" и "выпивши водки, он ложится спать" - одно и то же. И?


Да, но что ж с того? Я ведь о составной форме с "быть". Кстати, в её проекции возможно, что второе - это "будучи выпивши водки".


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> Да, но что ж с того? Я ведь о составной форме с "быть".


Так вытеснены-то деепричастия вообще, а не в побочном значении (по сути, к деепричастиям не имеющем отношения вовсе: ср. "он с утра выпивши").


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Так вытеснены деепричастия вообще, а не в побочном значении (по сути, к деепричастиям не имеющем отношения вовсе).


Так может, из-за побочных эффектов и вытеснены.


----------



## Awwal12

Может быть вообще всё, что угодно. Но серьезно воспринимать такие натянутые цепочки доказательств весьма сложно.

По факту деепричастия на -вши и -чи идут из сугубо народной речи, и, соответственно, их отмирание связано с отмиранием в народной речи деепричастий как категории. Литературный же язык остался с деепричастиями, выросшими из книжной традиции, опиравшимися на гомологичные формы церковнославянских причастий и ореола "простонародности" не имевшими.


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> По факту деепричастия на -вши и -чи идут из сугубо народной речи, и, соответственно, их отмирание связано с отмиранием в народной речи деепричастий как категории.


Только ведь это совсем недавняя история (и то ещё они не исчезли окончательно).
Так или иначе, "я был умывшись, когда ..." давало бы простую и ясную картину в сравнении с "я умылся, когда ...." , так как последнее вообще непонятно о чём, пока вы не добавите к глаголу  "уже". Ну отмерло так отмерло, я всё-таки думаю, что помогли ему отмереть.   Ну не нужны народу никакие вообще деепричастия (кроме, может, только модификации действия как "идти спотыкаясь" - да и то можно сказать - "шёл и спотыкался"). А перфект, наверное, нужен был.


----------



## Shadiac

nizzebro said:


> "он (есть)/был выпивши"


Это совсем уж лирический оборот, напоминает М. Булгакова с его "гражданин, соврамши". Обычно говорят "он был выпивший", и этим всё заканчивается.



Awwal12 said:


> "выпив водки, он ложится спать" и "выпивши водки, он ложится спать" - одно и то же. И?


С точки зрения перфектов - нет, но ещё раз, второй вариант в современном русском практически не употребляется. Я понимаю разницу между "шедши" и "идя" (где так и хочется заменить последнее на "сходив", но значение от этого поменяется), однако, употребить "шедши" в нынешнем даже письменном варианте (Донцова, Акунин и т.д.) будет выглядеть крайне странным.


----------



## nizzebro

Shadiac said:


> Обычно говорят "он был выпивший"


А как вы различаете, что это "-й" (кстати, в этом случае, "выпивший" - причастие или прилагательное? В том и свойство перфекта, что это нечто среднее, мост между финитной прошедшей формой и модификатором субъекта.)
Я согласен, что обычно так не говорят, особенно если городскую речь принимать за норму. Раньше я слыщал в деревне и "выпимши" и "устамши" - всё же герои, скажем,  Зощенко не с луны свалились.

Всю ночь шедши по тракту. Устал как собака! - вот, употребил я это в письменном виде, надеюсь - не очень странно выглядит.


----------



## Shadiac

nizzebro said:


> Всю ночь шедши по тракту.


Если совсем в аориста вдариться, то правильная форма: "Всю ночь шев (шах) по тракту", но увы, так не говорится со времён, боюсь наврать, Зои Палеологини уж точно. "шедши" вы в современном русском, хотите того или нет, противопоставите одновременно "ходив" и "идя", но увы, даже в новостных статьях (не говоря уже о переписке мессенджеров) вы первого не найдете. А уж какие перфекты всплывають у деревнех - не будемо гадати.

"Он был выпивши" синтаксически ошибочно, вы же не скажете "Я той воды не пивши", так? Или "Наберётся сил из колодца попивши" - В деепричастиях невозможно в нынешнем русском сохранить форму псевдо-аориста без указания на прилагаельный род "Она была выпивш*ЕЙ*", "Наберётся сил из колодца попивш*АЯ*" и т.п.


----------



## Awwal12

Shadiac said:


> Если совсем в аориста вдариться, то правильная форма: "Всю ночь шев (шах) по тракту"


При чём тут аорист? Аорист - это единичное совершенное действие в прошлом безотносительно настоящего.


----------



## nizzebro

Shadiac said:


> "Он был выпивши" синтаксически ошибочно, вы же не скажете "Я той воды не пивши", так? Или "Наберётся сил из колодца попивши"  выпивш*ЕЙ*", "Наберётся сил из колодца попивш*АЯ*" и т.п.


Что значит "синтаксически ошибочно"? Я только лишь высказал своё убеждение в том, что такой "народный перфект" мог бы быть реальностью, пойди ход истории (недавней - одно столетие) немного иначе.


Shadiac said:


> противопоставите одновременно "ходив" и "идя"


Да я туды всю ночь ходивши. И "воды не (по)пивши" сказал бы, если бы разрешили сверху - не гордые мы.


----------



## nizzebro

Деепричастия совершенного вида при комплексных действиях забавно ведут себя по отношении ко времени:

Выпив водки, он вытянул ноги в кресле.        (деепричастие работает как перфект)
Он вытянул ноги в кресле, выпив водки.    ("пытается" быть частью действия как атрибут)

Вытянув ноги в кресле, он выпил водки.   (скорее как перфект)
Он выпил водки, вытянув ноги в кресле.   (непонятно что)

В конечной позиции деепричастия и запятая беспомощна, только наречные добавки вроде "перед тем" помогают.
А всё потому, что и глагол, и деепричастие равноправны в смысле аспекта. Будь '-вши' легитимно - такого бы не было.
Нужно либо отменить деепричастия декретом, либо узаконить -вши.


----------



## Awwal12

Перфект - это действие в прошлом, актуальное в настоящем. Спрашивается, при чём тут перфект, когда вы приводите типичные плюсквамперфектные значения (по факту, с перфектом по смыслу не связанные и означающие просто предшествование во времени).

И уже упомянуто выше, что когда деепричастие совершенного вида следует за основным глаголом, возникает неоднозначность в порядке действий.


----------



## Shadiac

nizzebro said:


> Будь '-вши' легитимно - такого бы не было.


_Он был выпивши_ - это аорист в чистом виде. Ибо это не просто "единичное совершенное действие в прошлом безотносительно настоящего", а ещё и субъект данного действия, когда объект в прошлом не имеет никакого отношения к его настоящему. "Всю ночь шёл дождь" vs. "Всё ночь шах (имел идущим) дождь" - примерное соотношение имеет в данном разрезе французский язык: _Il plût toute la nuit_.


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> типичные плюсквамперфектные значения (по факту, с перфектом по смыслу не связанные и означающие просто предшествование во времени).


В широком смысле я не вижу разницы: плюсквамперфект - просто рациональная проекция перфекта для случая, где основное время нарратива (выраженное через "быть", "иметь", или основным глаголом как в примере с деепричастиями) помечено как прошлое относительно к реальному времени. А неоднозначность с современными деепричастиями возникает из-за того, что они копируют аспект соответствующих глаголов, и в результате именно порядок в предложении приобретает вес, как в простой претеритной цепочке вроде "он пришёл, сел, вытянул ноги и выпил водки".



Shadiac said:


> а ещё и субъект данного действия, когда объект в прошлом не имеет никакого отношения к его настоящему.


Какой объект - водка, что ли? Я вас не понимаю. Вот субъект действия как раз представляется приобретшим соответствующее состояние (которое выражается причастием "выпивший") - а такой взгляд на прошлое действие, с моей точки зрения, и есть перфект в широком смысле, вне зависимости от характера самого действия - будь это отдельный акт или цикл.


----------



## Shadiac

Хорошо, такой вариант:

_Сильно дождило_ - это имперфект (не уверен вообще, что глалол "дождить" в русском является хоть какой-либо формой, но речь не об этом). _Сильно было дождивше_ - вы скажете в целях испльзования перфекта, но тут уже употребляется глагол "быть", и поэтому уже имеет место быть композит. А вот ежели сказать _Сильно дождевав_ либо _Сильно дождивши_ мы приближаемся к аористу, потому что имея _что-либо (от)дождеванным _можем заметить, что действие не только совершилось, оно ещё и совершило что-то с субъектом, при этом необязательно указывая на сам субъект в одном и том же предложении.


----------



## nizzebro

Shadiac said:


> А вот ежели сказать _Сильно дождевав_ либо _Сильно дождивши_ мы приближаемся к аористу,


Никуда мы не приближаемся._  Сильно дождевав/дождивши  = (оно) (есть) сильно дождивши = _перфект_. Сильно было дождивши -_ то же, но предпрошедшее_. _Можете склонять по родам как_ дождивше, _я не против. Для итеративного смысла тогда тоже нужно было бы _не дождевав, а дождевавше_. Или использовать для всех родов -вше, для предотвращения гендерного неравенства


----------

